# Word 2000 Problem unter Windows 2000



## bluesbernie (24. September 2007)

Kann seit kurzem Word2000 nicht mehr starten. Das Aufrufen des Programms endet mit der Anzeige des Word-Logos und geht dann nicht mehr weiter.
Das Deinstallieren und Neuinstallieren von Office 2000 hat daran nichts geändert. Alle anderen Office Produkte (Excel etc.) funktionieren weiterhin einwandfrei.
Auch Open office funktioniert inkl. der Textverarbeitung.

Vielen Dank für Eure fachkundigen Ratschläge im Voraus

Bluesbernie


----------



## Konstantin Gross (25. September 2007)

Hallo,
definiere "geht dann nicht mehr weiter" etwas genauer. Wenn dir das Logo angezeigt wird, gehe mal in den TaskManager und schau mal was der Prozess macht, wenn da steht "Reagiert nicht" oder ähnliches, hast du seit der letzten Benutzung Updates installiert?


----------



## bluesbernie (25. September 2007)

Hallo und vielen Dank für dir rasche Antwort.
Der Task Manager unter Windows 2000 kann nur tasks anzeigen und keine Prozesse.

Word wird begonnen zu laden, dh. das Word - Logo ist zu sehen und dann bleibt`s halt stecken. Es geht nichts mehr (die Eieruhr wird angezeigt), ich kann das aber trotz Eieruhr wegklicken.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass alle meine Word-Dateien auf dem Rechner (und das sind Hunderte in den verschiedensten Verzeichnissen) nicht mehr mit dem Word-Icon dargestellt werden sondern nur mit dem Windows-Icon. 
Wenn ich also "öffnen mit" und dann Word auswähle passiert dasselbe: Das Word Logo geht auf und bleibt dann hängen. 
Na? Gibts noch ne Idee?

Gruß
Bluesbernie


----------



## vault-tec (2. Oktober 2007)

bluesbernie hat gesagt.:


> Der Task Manager unter Windows 2000 kann nur tasks anzeigen und keine Prozesse.


Öhm... "task" ist der Microsoft/Windows-Begriff für "Prozess". 




> Word wird begonnen zu laden, dh. das Word - Logo ist zu sehen und dann bleibt`s halt stecken. Es geht nichts mehr (die Eieruhr wird angezeigt), ich kann das aber trotz Eieruhr wegklicken.
> 
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass alle meine Word-Dateien auf dem Rechner (und das sind Hunderte in den verschiedensten Verzeichnissen) nicht mehr mit dem Word-Icon dargestellt werden sondern nur mit dem Windows-Icon.
> Wenn ich also "öffnen mit" und dann Word auswähle passiert dasselbe: Das Word Logo geht auf und bleibt dann hängen.
> Na? Gibts noch ne Idee?


Dass die "falschen" Icons dargestellt werden weist wohl darauf hin, dass keine Zuweisung dieser Dateitypen mehr zu Word besteht (eventuell ein verloren gegangener Registry-Schlüssel?). Das kannst du soweit ich weiss unter den Ordneroptionen manuell korrigieren. Aber insgesamt würde ich dir empfehlen, wirklich mal eine komplette Deinstallation zu machen, also auch alle MS Office-Schlüssel aus der Registrierung zu entfernen. Danach Office nocheinmal installieren und gucken was passiert. Außerdem solltest du mal ein Diagnose- und Reparaturprogramm wie TuneUp Utilities drüberlaufen lassen, das gibt es hier schon als Testversion zum Download: 
http://www.tuneup.de/products/tuneup-utilities/


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## bluesbernie (2. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp,

ich habe das Programm runtergeladen und geöffnet. Leider ist keinerlei Änderung an meinem Problem erfolgt. Word startet immer noch nicht. Außerdem lässt sich die Zuweisung über das Ordnerprofil nicht durchführen.

Darüberhinaus kann ich keine laufenden Tasks anzeigen lassen. Der Button ist nicht aktiv.

Hmm.
Ich fürchte ich bin aufgeschmissen. 

Wäre noch für einen funktionierenden Tipp dankbar

Blooze'n Groose
Bluesbernie


----------



## vault-tec (4. Oktober 2007)

bluesbernie hat gesagt.:


> ich habe das Programm runtergeladen und geöffnet. Leider ist keinerlei Änderung an meinem Problem erfolgt. Word startet immer noch nicht. Außerdem lässt sich die Zuweisung über das Ordnerprofil nicht durchführen.


Ja gut, du musst es aber ja nicht nur öffnen, sondern auch noch auf "Aufräumen&Reparieren" klicken und dann "Registry aufräumen" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen. Der macht dann einen Suchlauf und untersucht die Registry nach fehlerhaften Einträgen bzw. Zuweisungen. Und ich meinte auch nicht das Ordnerprofil, sondern die Ordneroptionen: Öffne den Arbeitsplatz, klicke oben in der Leiste auf "Extras", dann auf "Ordneroptionen" und dort wiederum auf die Registerkarte "Dateitypen". 



> Darüberhinaus kann ich keine laufenden Tasks anzeigen lassen. Der Button ist nicht aktiv.


Hmmmm... Was meinst du mit "nicht aktiv"? Wenn du Strg+Alt+Entfernen gleichzeitig drückst und dann den Taskmanager auswählst, wie sieht das dann bei dir aus? Du müsstest dann drei Registerkarten haben, nämlich "laufende Anwendungen", "laufende Tasks" und "Systemauslastung" (oder sinngemäß, habe grad kein Windows 2000 greifbar hier im Büro).


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

